# Kubota M9000 4x4 Tractor



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

All
1999 Kubota M9000 - 93hp
10' Leon Blade
87" Double Auger Blower

Unit works great for light and heavy snow falls


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like you got it covered coming and going!! :redbounce 

That's a nice setup. Which end do you find you use more, plow or blower (thought I should specifiy-LOL)?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

StratfordPusher;339332 said:


> All
> 1999 Kubota M9000 - 93hp
> 10' Leon Blade
> 87" Double Auger Blower
> ...


Nice rig. Does the extra weight of the blower keep it in 2WD with occasional "Diff Lock" being the only thing needed, or do you need to run it in 4wd for the 10' plow?

Chris

PS all those people claiming you need 400hp to push a 8' plow please take note of the 93 above.


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice setup! Mmmmmmmm Kubota  - one day!


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Pushing with the M9000*



ThisIsMe;339417 said:


> Nice rig. Does the extra weight of the blower keep it in 2WD with occasional "Diff Lock" being the only thing needed, or do you need to run it in 4wd for the 10' plow?
> 
> Chris
> 
> PS all those people claiming you need 400hp to push a 8' plow please take note of the 93 above.


tymusic

First week of December we had 10" of wet heavy snow, the tractor pushed a parking lot about 400' long, got half the lot done before I noticed it was in 2 wheel drive, no diff lock used. Seemed to work ok. But in 4x4 it's a whole new storey, loads of power, traction and great handling to boot. No issues pushing a full plow worth of wet stuff,
On the streets running from site to site I keep in in 2WDm runs alone about 20 MPH, plenty fast for a wide machine on the city streets.

Kubota is a 1999- M9000 -93 HP- 80 HP on the PTO with a 12 speed trans set-up with creep gears..... great for blowing deep snow. 
Very good road speed to boot.
Plow is a Leon 10' dozer blade, soon to be 15' with new hyd plow wings attached.
Blower is a 87" x36 "double auger.

Leon grader blade, no trip, just skids to keep the blade height. 
Can apply enough down pressure to lift the front wheels
and strip packed snow and ice from asphalt. It also has float so the blade weight is the only weight applied.

With all the slack time and nice weather here we are in the process of adding 30" powered wings to each side. This will help with spillage.

Down fall of this blade if I can find one, it can move and or remove just about anything, loose asphalt, curbs, parking blocks etc...

Being a owner operator I am the only driver, I would not put this blade in the hands of an employee or sub as I would be worried about the amount of damage this unit could inflict on non move-able objects.

The blade came with the M 9000 Kubota, was used lightly to groom a horse track here in Ontario. Given a choice I would have rather had a "STORM" blade with trip etc...

Will run this until I can trade up when funds allow....

As for plowing with 4x4 Tractors, it really is the way to go if you have large enough clients to justify the large outlay
to buy outright.

Regards Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Blower Vers Plow*



Lawnscape89;339333 said:


> Looks like you got it covered coming and going!! :redbounce
> 
> That's a nice setup. Which end do you find you use more, plow or blower (thought I should specifiy-LOL)?


tymusic

To answer your question, I service a number of landlocked commercial sites bordering city streets, meaning no place to push snow into piles, snow can't block drivers line of site ... so we push most of the snow to the where we can blow it into the rear of these sites.
I also sub out myself and tractor to a couple of local contractors and blow back snow banks and piles at shopping malls.

I would say combined I use the blower vers plow 50% of the time...

Hope I answered your question

Regards Al


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice setup!

That's what I use my blower for... blowing back snow banks, opening up a plugged up drive.

What Make and model is your blower? Pronovost??


There is a town north of the border that requires snow removal with blower only. I should say no snowbanks, peroid, at the intersections of driveways and roads which requires blowers.

Nice rig...

Derek


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Meteor by Walco*



Rowski;339954 said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> That's what I use my blower for... blowing back snow banks, opening up a plugged up drive.
> 
> ...


tymusic

Thanks Derek, the rig works great. The blower is a Meteor by Walco, they are a local manufacturer of blowers. It's Model 87" D which is 87" with a double auger, PTO rating for 80 HP.

Worked great for big jobs and snow banks...

Seems a lot of clients in our area hate to pay for hauling snow so the blower is a big bonus to have.......

Regards Al


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

nice tractor i bet it gets the job done


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Rowski;339954 said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> That's what I use my blower for... blowing back snow banks, opening up a plugged up drive.
> 
> ...


How do you like your Pronovost blower?


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

StratfordPusher;339859 said:


> tymusic
> 
> First week of December we had 10" of wet heavy snow, the tractor pushed a parking lot about 400' long, got half the lot done before I noticed it was in 2 wheel drive, no diff lock used. Seemed to work ok. But in 4x4 it's a whole new storey, loads of power, traction and great handling to boot. No issues pushing a full plow worth of wet stuff,
> On the streets running from site to site I keep in in 2WDm runs alone about 20 MPH, plenty fast for a wide machine on the city streets.
> ...


What size tractor would you recomend as being adequaet for pushing snow with an 8' or so blade? Thanks....I would love a setup like yours..


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Tractor for 8' Blade*



gene gls;340933 said:


> What size tractor would you recomend as being adequaet for pushing snow with an 8' or so blade? Thanks....I would love a setup like yours..


Hi Gene gls,

My last tractor was a 1994 Kuboto 4x4 L4300 with a rear 66" blower, loader arms and 8' box plow. It was rated for about 42 HP. 
Bought it private from a hobby farmer.

It did a great job moving snow at smaller lots and residential drives.

Really only downfall of that set-up was travel speed (22k an hour) between jobs, was just to slow for the amount of customers and area I had to get around to during a snow fall. 
36 small to med sized commercial
87 residentials

Unit had 1900 hrs on it when I bought it for 18,000 CDN, ran it (2)winters or about 250 hours without one single problem or expense.
We made really good money off running this unit as it paid for itself the 3/4's through the first season of use.

Traded L4300 minus the blower and box plow to a Kutota dealer on the M9000 and got 20,000 CDN for it..... 
Sold the box plow for 1500.00 and the blower private for 1400.00 so really we got 22,900.00 for the old unit all said and done

The 1999- M9000 was lightly used with 1700 hours , equipped with the one year old Leon Dozer Blade was on the lot for 40,000 CDN. It's just like new other then the paint is faded from the sun. It's road speed (22mph) is great for it's size and my route

I ended up buying it for 38,000 CDN, keep in mind the Leon blade set-up alone is well worth 10,000 CDN around here. 
I did spend a further 3,000 grand on a multi funtion front valve set-up so I could run the blade and soon to be installed 30" hyd. wings off the front hyd. and run the blower off the rear hyd. Blade Wings cost about 1500.00 to fab and install.
I also added front fenders to keep most of the slush and spray off the cab. about 600.00 installed.
The Meteor 87D double auger blower was a further 4500.00 CDN

In the off season (April til Oct 07) I have leased the M9000 at 2000.00 a month to a local horse race track to groom their stone dust oval.
Benefit of having the Leon dozer blade........ no trip edge 

As you can see by the math, I think we ended up with a fantastic set-up that will work for years without having to spend a huge money to get there....

In the end, I would think a good 4x4 tractor around 35-60 HP would be a great starting point for 8-10' plows...

Attached is our old set-up.....

Regards Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Added Wings*



StratfordPusher;339332 said:


> All
> 1999 Kubota M9000 - 93hp
> 10' Leon Blade
> 87" Double Auger Blower
> ...


Since we had such poor weather for plowing I had loads of time
to play around. A good friend and snow customer who owns a large tool and die shop here in Stratford custom built and installed them.
Cost, a free season of snow removal and lot grading. Sure our long term friendship also played part in a good deal.

Wings add 28" per side when extended, they work sweat off the multi function joystick and valve set-up.

Snow falling here tonight so maybe I will get a chance to try it out... tymusic


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Joystick and Valves*

Wings add 28" per side when extended, they work sweat off the multi function joystick and valve set-up.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

thats slick man


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Many Thanks*



itsgottobegreen;348874 said:


> thats slick man


Thanks Bud, just waiting for snow now to try it out.....

Keeping Fingers Crossed...

Al


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

do the wings touch the ground or are they above.. you could add some rubber to them.. looks great


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Yes*



andrewlawnrangr;349380 said:


> do the wings touch the ground or are they above.. you could add some rubber to them.. looks great


Yes they touch, they added a skid pad to help with wear.

Now I am wondering if I should have went with 32" wings per 
side. I didn't want to over power the tractor .

Maybe if ever snows again I may find out....

tymusic


----------

